# Grooming tables, arms, and clamps?



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Hi All,

DH and I have decided to try to keep Rollie's coat as is for as long as possible. We've experimented with different ways to brush him, and putting him up on our island is definitely the easiest. So we were thinking of getting a grooming arm that we can clamp onto the island and maybe a non-skid mat so his little fuzzy feet won't slide. Does anyone have anything like this? I'm not sure how to decide what to buy. I see those are different heights, but I'm not sure if that's the overall height or where the loop for the neck of the pup falls . . . I'm confused.:help:

We've also thought of doing a whole foldable table set up, but if we can get away without having to spend the extra $$ and make our island work for us, then we'll be happier. (FYI - I don't foresee us needing to groom away from home).

Any help you can offer would be awesome.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am going to have to invest in something with a grooming arm as well. Finn is a wild man. I am using my sewing cutting table right now - it is counter height and that seems to be a good height, but I am not sure I can attach an arm to it. I definitely need one, and maybe one to hold his back end as well! Finn is starting to mat a bit and I am afraid the dreaded coat blowing event is about to descend upon us! I really would like to see how he looks with coat grown out. But if I don't find some way to curtail his jumping around a bit better, it isn't going to happen. He is so incredibly strong that he leaps away and I don't want him getting hurt just so I can keep his coat long!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Jessica, This is my grooming area, on top of our washing machine. If you have a cabinet over the area where you groom, you may be able to attach the grooming slip to that, as I did. If not, you can definitely purchase a grooming arm by itself... In fact, most of the time you purchase the table and arm separately. The grooming arms are adjustable in height, so you shouldn't have any trouble getting the loop at the right level for Rollie. You can probably purchase a special-purpose mat for your grooming area, but I just bought a small kitchen mat, meant for in front of the sink, for Kodi. It is carpet on the side he sits on for good traction, and rubberized on the back, so it doesn't slip around. I think I paid about $5 for it at Walmart.

Oh, my grooming arm came from Champagne Tables, which is where I got my folding table. But I know you can get them on Amazon too. I don't know the quality of the Amazon ones though. I did get the grooming loop that I use over the washer from Amazon... that was really cheap, I think about $7. (oh, and of course you can get all of this stuff from Pet Edge)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

this is my grooming table top. It works fine but mine are on the small size of a Havanese . It actually turns like a cake rounder. What is funny Zoe and Maddie like to turn with it. It comes in about three different colors and is under $70. I priced out grooming arms and felt for a few more dolors I could have something that could go on my dryer or counter.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

this is my grooming table top. It works fine but mine are on the small size of a Havanese . It actually turns like a cake rounder. What is funny Zoe and Maddie like to turn with it. It comes in about three different colors and is under $70. I priced out grooming arms and felt for a few more dolors I could have something that could go on my dryer or counter.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm in the same dilemma, too. I almost bought the cake round, but my Hav is nearly 18 lbs and wasn't sure she'd fit. My dryer is on a pedestal, so that's out, but it's a great solution. I also rotate to a weekend condo, so buying in duplicate gets expensive. 

I keep watching for a grooming table on Craigslist. Picked up a dog stroller last month. That really made my kids shake their heads!

Watching for others' ideas!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> this is my grooming table top. It works fine but mine are on the small size of a Havanese . It actually turns like a cake rounder. What is funny Zoe and Maddie like to turn with it. It comes in about three different colors and is under $70. I priced out grooming arms and felt for a few more dolors I could have something that could go on my dryer or counter.


Suzi, what is the diameter of that round table? What do you mean, that Zoe and Maddie like to turn with it. Are they OK that when you turn it to get at their other side, they will stay that direction? Or do they like to reposition themselves so they are always facing the same direction. For some reason, Augie always has to be positioned so that his head is pointing to my right arm. When I turn him, so that I can get his other side, he immediately turns himself around. Other than that, he does not struggle, but only likes to face one direction. 

I have always thought Karen's setup looked convenient. I would need to install some good lighting. I have no window in my laundry room and the light is horrid in there for a task such as grooming.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

If push comes to shove and you don't find a grooming table you like, you can go to the dollar store and buy shelf liner that looks alot like rubber. It'll cling to the island and is cheap, so when it looks a little ragged, just throw it out.
I have standard grooming tables and some arms but I've been showing shelties since the '70s and just use what I had. I don't use the arm for the Havanese, they learn to stand pretty still in time or lay down. I did buy a ringside table and use it for the shelties also. Not much help with what to get, just a suggestion for "cheap" in the meanwhile.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I use my washer top to dry the boys, it is a perfect height. The clipping is done outside on a small little table between my rockers on the front porch. I am sitting in the rocker when I am trimming. If you do a lot of trimming, you will have lots of hair to deal with when it comes off.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I got this call from my husband a couple of weeks ago, "Hey! I'm at a yard sale and they have a grooming table for $10. Should I get it?" DUH!!! YES...get it!!! For sure! I was very excited. I used it to do Tess this week. It was great. I have no idea what brand it is. It doesn't have adjustable legs for height, but it does have folding legs and an adjustable arm.

Alanna


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH MY GOSH! what a fantastic garage sale find!! Lucky duck!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Suzi, what is the diameter of that round table? What do you mean, that Zoe and Maddie like to turn with it. Are they OK that when you turn it to get at their other side, they will stay that direction? Or do they like to reposition themselves so they are always facing the same direction. For some reason, Augie always has to be positioned so that his head is pointing to my right arm. When I turn him, so that I can get his other side, he immediately turns himself around. Other than that, he does not struggle, but only likes to face one direction.
> 
> I have always thought Karen's setup looked convenient. I would need to install some good lighting. I have no window in my laundry room and the light is horrid in there for a task such as grooming.


 Linda they position themselves so they are at the same potition. It is sort of funny. So I don't use the rotating part much. I don't think it would be big enough for Finn or Augie. Maddie is only 8lbs and its perfect for her. I have been trying to teach Zoey to lay on her side so its not great for that. I miss my dryer because it was the right height for me but DH bought himself the new fancy washer and dryer. I would like to buy a adjustable table because my back ends up killing me on just counter height. Let me see if I can find my dream table. Just found one and it is expensive guess I'll keep having back aches


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lanabanana said:


> I got this call from my husband a couple of weeks ago, "Hey! I'm at a yard sale and they have a grooming table for $10. Should I get it?" DUH!!! YES...get it!!! For sure! I was very excited. I used it to do Tess this week. It was great. I have no idea what brand it is. It doesn't have adjustable legs for height, but it does have folding legs and an adjustable arm.
> 
> Alanna


 What a great find. And you are so lucky to have a helper! Thats what I need is a helper one holding and the other blow drying I never have a good free hand to really dry right because of the wiggling


----------

